# Stripped screws on my baby beast RBA



## Radhee (15/3/18)

Hey guys,

I recently tried changing my coil on my baby beast RBA, but one of the screws keeps slipping and can't turn.

This is so frustrating!

Any ideas on how to get the stubborn thing out?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/3/18)

send a pic


----------



## Radhee (15/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> send a pic


It's the one at the bottom


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/3/18)

U can try this - put the RBA in a freezer for like 30 mins, take it out, fire up the coil so that the post heats up then quickly try to unscrew it.
If that fails then I would have taken a drill and broken the screw inside and taken it out in peices but that has a risk of destroying the atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (15/3/18)

Take a rubber band. Put it over the hole and then push the key in so the plastic of the band is in the screw with the key. This should make enough friction. Or try a bigger key.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (15/3/18)

Easy fix. Use a high quality allen key set. Then don't use the same screw again.

These cheap key/driver things that they send you with your device are no good at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine (15/3/18)

Even better, avoid attys with grub screws, the small ones I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Radhee (15/3/18)

I returned it to the store I got it from. They replaced it! Going to be extra cautious changing the coils next time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

